# English speaking female doctor



## aloragain (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anybody know of an English speaking female doctor on ar near the Costa del Sol?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

If you fail to find a female doctor I can recommend our male doctor in Pizarra. He is Belgian. He speaks good English and is, in our opinion, a very genuine, modern, doctor. He also has most analysis machines in his clinic.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

What sort of doctor do you want?? GP or specialist? There are polyclinics in Coin and Cartama and I guess the big private hospitals on the coast would certainly find you a female doctor.


----------



## AloraAnn (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't help you with a female Doctor but agree with country boy, the Doctor in Pizarra is very good.


----------

